# Built my own aquarium hood for my 65 gallon



## Build magazine (Apr 3, 2011)

Picked this tank up a few weeks back now and after looking at it for the past few weeks I decided I didnt like the look of the tank, no trim acrylic tank just didnt look finished to me..










Heres after setting it up..










Start of the build, using tongue and grove to match the stand.










Framed and added a lip on the bottom to match the 1" lips on the lower stand.










After the top dried and sent threw the plainer with a 3/4 inch strip added around the edge just incase it warps alittle it will be hard to notice 










Test fit, like a glove :bigsmile:










Router the edges to match the curves on the lower stand and painted with the same paint i used for the lower cabinet.










Added some hinges. You can see the 3/4" lip I was talking about earlier..










Its new home :bigsmile: Im so happy with the look of this tank now, really looks like a piece of furniture now. I got rid of the original lighting that you can see on the right side and wired in new balists with two 34" t5 bulbs, this photo has the wrong bulbs...










With the new bulbs a marine glow and a life glow together. Added some coral pieces too


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Awesome looking. Nice work.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Beautiful work and looks simple to do too. Great job on that.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Nice looking DIY hood!


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

great job!!!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice work. very clean looking.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Excellent woodworking skills man.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

awesome hood, matches perfectly


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

well done! Nothing diy about it!


----------



## bettafish (Oct 10, 2010)

That looks fantastic!


----------



## thebarbershop1972 (Oct 22, 2021)

Build magazine said:


> Picked this tank up a few weeks back now and after looking at it for the past few weeks I decided I didnt like the look of the tank, no trim acrylic tank just didnt look finished to me..
> 
> 
> 
> ...





bettafish said:


> That looks fantastic!


absolutely amazing! I have the same 65-gallon fish tank and those covers are hard to find/ expensive. I must build one for mine. And paint the stand and hood all black for updating the ugly stained wood. awesome work and Idea!!! Danyy


----------

